# Manual Reel Mower Sharpening



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi
I have a manual reel mower similar to the following one:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Earthwise-Quiet-Cut-18-in-Manual-Walk-Behind-Nonelectric-Push-Reel-Mower-California-Compliant-515-18/205518433

I wanted to sharpen the blades (it is old,5+ years I believe). I saw a bunch of YouTube videos but wasn't sure if the backlapping method with compound would work as this is a 'no touch' model where the blades don't touch the metal bar. This may be my complete ignorance/incompetence but in order to sharpen it, wouldn't the blades need to be grinding against another metal surface during the backlapping? I.e if I just apply the compound and the blades are just turning would it still sharpen ?

Thanks


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

The compound grinds against the bedknife like liquid sandpaper. I have zero experience with the silent cuts though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

page 6 says you can adjust the bedknife to reel.

https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/89/894e4bf1-5909-45af-9f4d-d3ae91ba2c29.pdf


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

The lapping compound is thick, like a paste... thick enough to fill that no-contact gap (unless your reel has gotten so far out of adjustment that it's way too far away from the bedknife).

You'll put the compound on, spin the reel backwards, and you will hear the grinding... and then the noise will decrease as the compound grinds the metal away and wears off.

But anyway, contact or no contact doesn't change the procedure until you adjust the reel back after it's been sharpened.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks @ABC123 @Chocolate Lab

So basically I adjust it until the blade is making contact and then do the sharpening and readjust the blade back to the original position ?

Thanks again


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Avid123 said:


> So basically I adjust it until the blade is making contact and then do the sharpening and readjust the blade back to the original position ?


Yes, basically, get your mower set up on a bench or some other way where you can spin the blade backwards, either by hand crank or power drill attachment or whatever. When you loosen the reel you can move it closer to the bedknife so it's just barely touching all the way across. (Actually I would try it first with no contact.) Then paint the blades with the lapping compound and start spinning. You'll paint more compound on as it spins. The grinding noise will slowly decrease and you'll stop the blades, then kind of feel and look to see how sharp they are and how much metal has been removed. Usually enough metal will be removed so that there's no longer contact, but you may need to adjust the reel. Then you can try slicing a piece of paper all across the reel to make sure it's sharp enough and the distance is correct. Usually it will take a few times to get it just right, but once you do, tighten the reel back and you're done.

Both the reels I've done (Fiskars and manual McLane) have a chain drive, but you'll have to remove a pawl in the wheel that turns your reel. IIRC ProMow has a good vid on this.

Good luck! It may be a bit of a pain the first time, but once it's done you'll be ready to go for another year or two with a much better and easier cut than you were getting before.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

@Avid123 This vid shows the no- (or extremely slight) contact reels with the compound added. LIke he says... there's something to love about that grinding sound.


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Great - thanks so much !!


----------

